# mAN metal tank



## kimbo (16/11/14)

Hi.

I am looking for one of these that i can pick up at the JHB meet please

Thank you


----------



## BigAnt (16/11/14)

I searched to find out what is a _*mAN metal tank*_ this is what i got

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kimbo (16/11/14)

BigAnt said:


> I searched to find out what is a _*mAN metal tank*_ this is what i got



That is nice but something like this will do : http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Steel-Replacment-Steel-tube-Aspire-MINI


----------



## TylerD (16/11/14)

kimbo said:


> That is nice but something like this will do : http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Steel-Replacment-Steel-tube-Aspire-MINI


'n Tollietank. Hy het so prentjie op die kant wat baie snaaks lyk. lol.
Ek moet ook vir my 'n mAN tank en so oukie kry. Wil bietjie hulle probeer. Het net die Aerotank.


----------



## kimbo (16/11/14)

TylerD said:


> 'n Tollietank. Hy het so prentjie op die kant wat baie snaaks lyk. lol.
> Ek moet ook vir my 'n mAN tank en so oukie kry. Wil bietjie hulle probeer. Het net die Aerotank.



lol ja ek gesien daai lyk so biki verdag 

ek sien hulle maak nou die vi die mini ook

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (16/11/14)

kimbo said:


> lol ja ek gesien daai lyk so biki verdag
> 
> ek sien hulle maak nou die vi die mini ook


Ek sal dan hierdie ene kry. lol.
Maar eerlikwaar, as ek nie ene kry nie maak dit seker nie regtig saak nie. Hy doen die job!


----------



## kimbo (16/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Ek sal dan hierdie ene kry. lol.
> Maar eerlikwaar, as ek nie ene kry nie maak dit seker nie regtig saak nie. Hy doen die job!


http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Aspire-Mini-Nautilus-Replacement-Tank-Hollow_60091765784.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/11/14)

@TylerD can you move this to the who has stock please mate


----------



## kimbo (16/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @TylerD can you move this to the who has stock please mate



@TylerD Thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @TylerD Thank you kind sir


Wasn't me.  Only got back now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @TylerD Thank you kind sir



It was yours truly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was yours truly!



Thank you Sir


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

They have the Tollietank as well. R.90
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nautilus-mini-steel-tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

@JakesSA can you take one of these to the meet for me please, i will get it there from you

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nautilus-mini-steel-tank


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @JakesSA can you take one of these to the meet for me please, i will get it there from you
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nautilus-mini-steel-tank


Maybe PM him in case he does not see this post?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

